# Any idea what caused these dirt mounds?



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

They look like mole mounds the hole will be in the middle. The go after a grub in the dirt.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks Nealtw. I've never seen a mole around here so I'll keep my eyes open. I treat the lawn with GrubEx so I shouldn't really have a grub infestation but maybe the neighbor doesn't use that. The fence dividing the property is about 3 feet away from the mounds. If this is moles, any idea how to get rid of them?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Dave Sal said:


> Thanks Nealtw. I've never seen a mole around here so I'll keep my eyes open. I treat the lawn with GrubEx so I shouldn't really have a grub infestation but maybe the neighbor doesn't use that. The fence dividing the property is about 3 feet away from the mounds. If this is moles, any idea how to get rid of them?


Treat the lawn for the grub. :surprise:
I had a neighbour that was going nuts with moles everyday to the point it was funny. so when he beat them, it was time to tease him. Weekly I would poke a hole in his lawn a dump a little pile of dirt. :biggrin2:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Dave Sal, those look more like gopher mounds, with which I'm too [expletive] familiar.

Pocket gophers (pockets on their faces) appear to be found in northern Illinois.

The distinction is important, because gophers eat plants, not bugs, dig bigger, deeper holes and take bigger meaner traps or different baits to kill.

In addition to the mole remedies @Nealtw advised, maybe get some gopher stuff, too.

If you only have a gopher or two, get a safety flair, dig down to where you find the gopher's main tunnels about 8" to a foot underground, more or less, light the flare, then cover up the whole thing with a big rock or board.

The flare will gas the expletives, and burn much longer than the "gopher gassers" you buy, though sometimes burning too long might be a problem if the holes are in shrubs, etc. that might get damaged.

If you're in a sadistic, diabolical mood, you (or a hired sadist) can sit outside the gopher holes at dawn or dusk, and wait till they pop out, after moving dirt. Then if you move fast you can: (a) bop 'em _hard_ with a heavy boot; (b) spear them with whatever sharp enough; or (c) my fave, plug them with an air rifle cocked and ready for their emergence. My faithful dog of long ago was great, too; she'd sit and wait at the holes then grab them - snap-crunch-chirp! Gopher gone. Cats did it, too! :vs_laugh: They taught me. :vs_cool:

You can also use "poisoned baits" though I'd shy away from grain that birds also like to eat. sad

Don't worry! They're not even close to being endangered. (Too bad . . . . :crying


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

One of my neighbors has the patience of Job. He walks around his yard with a shovel and watches until he sees the ground moving around a mole run and then plunges his shovel into the ground and flips it out. Picks it up with his hand and puts it in a 5 gallon bucket. Then he and his kids drive to a nearby farm and turns it loose. I on the other hand put poison in the runs. Works for me. Problem here is everyone has them and very few bother with getting rid of them.


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

You can also put a rubber hose on the tailpipe of your car. The other end goes in the hole. 

Or you can put a garden hose in a hole, then stand by another hole and kick the cute little animal as he pops his head out of the hole

Or,if you happen to have a backhoe, do what a friend did. He used the bucket to smash the burrows down. 

The ditch company paid a bounty for each tail delivered to their office.


----------

